#ubuntu-my 2011-08-08
 * angch on zenio's paradox.
<angch> the first 80% is so easy.
<angch> last % is exponentially harder....
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-09
<ApOgEE> salam...
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-06
<fairuz> helo
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-07
<user> test
<susah-sebut> fairuz: available ke
<susah-sebut> ping fairuz 
<ejat> pong 
<ejat> susah-sebut : bile ade kat kl lagi
<ejat> bile mau bikini majlis berbuka ?
<fairuz> dah kluar dah dia 
<user> ping ejat 
<fairuz> nick ape tu susah-se1ut keke
<ejat> ?
<susah-sebut> lol, ini la jadinya bila online di red trafic light
<susah-sebut> fairuz
<susah-sebut> tolong sket
<susah-sebut> cek akaun hang
<fairuz> susah-sebut: untuk rPi tu eh?
<susah-sebut> iya
<susah-sebut> masuk dop
<susah-sebut> mesin tu td gila
<susah-sebut> x keluar receipt
<fairuz> kalau ko baru masuk tadi, tak masuk lg akaun aku rasanya
<susah-sebut> hi pen merah pen biru
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> petang ni aku cek, aku kena order kat rumah raspberry tu
<fairuz> kat opis ni dia block kredit card transaction
<ejat> waa
<ejat> beli buah berry 
<ejat> fairuz : block https ? 
<fairuz> ejat: tak jugak, aku boleh je masuk maybank apa suma tu, aku pun tak tau apa dia block
<fairuz> contoh mcm aku beli2 barang online
<ejat> x kan app level filtering
<ejat> waaaa
<fairuz> time beli2 tu ok je, time masuk info kredit card pastu tekan submit, takleh
<fairuz> aku tak tau apa diorang block
<ejat> maybe dia filter url tu la kut 
<ejat> merchand redirect ke 
<ejat> merchant*
<fairuz> maybe, tapi jap, bagi aku try lagi, aku tak pernah try kat website jual raspberry ni
<susah-se1ut> kejap keluar kejap masuk aku ni koh3
<susahsebut> ejat, majlis buka puasa dianjurkan oleh fauzi
<susahsebut> aku x dan nak join
<susahsebut> 9 dan 10/8 ni last aku ke kl unutk blan ni
<susahsebut> lepas tu dah xde
<wisevoyager> Salam sumer members ubuntu-my..,
<wisevoyager> ada sape2 da try bleeding edge 12.10
<wisevoyager> :D
<mypapit> fakap ejat 
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-08
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> takde plak susah-sebut
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
<jemparing> panjg plk imam bca mlm ni. huu
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
<fairuz> Jadi tak nak order raspberry ni. Ke nak hackberry?
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-09
<KageSenshi> erm .. so you guys want to be in hitb or not ? xD
<shah`> salam
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<excalibr> helo kengkawan
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<excalibr> fairuz guna text editor apa
<fairuz> kscope dengan gedit
<fairuz> kscope untuk function definition, ngan code brwosing
<fairuz> *browsing
<fairuz> gedit untuk edit saja2
<excalibr> kat linux ni takda decent text editor mcm notepad++
<fairuz> gedit ada
<fairuz> kena la install extra plugin untuk gedit tu, nanti sebijik mcm notepad++
<excalibr_> tskk
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<fairuz> (06:25:53 PM) fairuz: gedit ada
<fairuz> (06:26:15 PM) fairuz: kena la install extra plugin untuk gedit tu, nanti sebijik mcm notepad++
<fairuz> tapi notepad++ ngan gedit takdak code browsing
<fairuz> kalau projek besar, leceh 
<excalibr> brb
<excalibr> hmm gedit ni klu nak quick edit apa-apa ok lagi
<excalibr> tapi klu nak guna utk serious coding, byk features missing..mmg booleh tambah plugins tapi makin slow pulak dia jadi
<excalibr> geany pun aku dah try..advanced sikit dari gedit tapi byk basic features takda jugak
<excalibr> code browsing ada dlm geany
<excalibr> dgn symbols list
<fairuz> notepad++ takde code browsing pun kan
<fairuz> bagi aku notepad mcm gedit je
<fairuz> untuk edit benda2 simple boleh la
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<fairuz> Nak laju + pantas, try la vim + cscope
<fairuz> windows boleh, linux pun boleh
<fairuz> Aku pakai kscope, tapi kena install kde punya barang
<fairuz> Ko nak features mcm mana?
<fairuz> aku tgh nak usha komodo ide, nampak mcm byk features.. Kena suruh bos aku belikan la tapi
<excalibr> yg ada regex support dlm search replace, line bookmarking..klu boleh cut/copy/del bookmarked lines, huge plus
<excalibr> hm komodo ide ni siap ada function completion
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-10
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> darknite_: wsalam
<darknite_> fairuz..
<darknite_> ape cerita sekarang?
<fairuz> excalibr: pasal editor semlm tu, komodo mmg nampak byk feature, mahal pun mahal
<fairuz> nampak berbaloi la kalau nak beli
<fairuz> darknite_: Macam biasa, menghabiskan kerja yang tak abis
<darknite_> aku dah lama x join sini sbb terlampau sibuk dengan keje
<fairuz> keke besa la tu, kalau dah sibuk
<darknite_> fairuz beraya di mana?
<fairuz> subang jaya dengan kota bharu
<darknite_> hmm..aku raya kat KL saje
<fairuz> xde cuti ka
<darknite_> x..ari raya kene keje
<fairuz> oo
<darknite_> nie tengah cuba ambik exam
<excalibr> fairuz: dah beli tiket? :P
<fairuz> excalibr: oh mesti la dah
<fairuz> mati keras aku kalau tak beli lagi time ni hehe
<fairuz> mau mahal gila
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> darknite_: exam ape
<darknite_> ecsa/lpt
<fairuz> untuk ape tu
<darknite_> dia macam licensed penetration testing
<fairuz> tak faham jugak keke
<darknite_> aduhs
<darknite_> kalau lepas..boleh jadi security conslutant
<excalibr> s/penetration/hacking
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> aku tgh buat security jugak keja aku sekarang ni keke
<fairuz> tapi bukan network security
<excalibr> nak hire org buat pen test mahal woo
<excalibr> kan darknite_?
<darknite_> xpe la..security jgk kan fairuz
<darknite_> excalibr...aah..mahal tuh..
<fairuz> darknite_: Baru start je aku security ni, tak faham aku adey
<darknite_> adey?
<fairuz> *adeh
<excalibr> darknite_: nak tanya. biasanya org yg deface sites tu dia exploit apa
<darknite_> kurang paham soalan
<darknite_> excalibr macam nk uji aku saje
<excalibr> lol tak la..serius nak tau
<excalibr> camna diorang boleh deface sites
<darknite_> tu bergantung la exaclibr
<darknite_> ada yg pakai exploit yg orang buat..ada yg buat sendiri exploit
<excalibr> apa yg diorang exploit tu biasanya..webserver?
<darknite_> yeap
<darknite_> saya nie bdk hingusan lagik
<excalibr> takpa la..share setakat yg ko tau haha..sbab aku honestly tak tau apa-apa psl benda ni
<penreturns> \o/
<excalibr> helo penreturns 
<fairuz> yo penreturns
<penreturns> hellooo
<darknite_> penreturns lebih banyak taw daripada aku
<excalibr> dah sedia ke penreturns
<penreturns> haaa
<penreturns> tau ape
<penreturns> goreng cekodok?
<darknite_> taw pasal security pentest
<penreturns> xpas lg... cekodok jd cookies keras semacam :D
<penreturns> sy punye server pon xde sape nk pentest
<penreturns> takut nk offer wahahahha
<darknite_> yeke?
<fairuz> letak coklat sikit, boleh la makan cookies tu keke
<penreturns> hehhehe yeah
<penreturns> now begantung pd nessus report je
<excalibr> pasni boleh panggil cekokies
<penreturns> wah
<penreturns> cekokies!
<penreturns> market tu name die!
<darknite_> lagik banyak aku belajar pasal pentest..lagik banyak kene taw
<penreturns> ermmm 
<penreturns> aja sket
<penreturns> bole?
<excalibr> darknite_: org kata the moar you know the more you dont know lol
<darknite_> yeap
<fairuz> excalibr: +1
<penreturns> aja sket bole?
<penreturns> siyes
<darknite_> nk ajar ape nya penreturns sbb aku hanye ada experience 2 kali saje
<penreturns> sy takot gak
<darknite_> takut ape nya
<penreturns> server kat vm
<penreturns> pakai bridge
<penreturns> if pape jd ble ke die masok main distro sy?
<excalibr> that is a question
<excalibr> will it blend..
<fairuz> kalau VM bukan dah kira mcm sandbox? OS dalam VM tu tak tau pun dia dalam VM kan?
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> begitula sepatutnye
<penreturns> tp still ragu2
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> biase la
<penreturns> personal stuff belambak
<penreturns> :D
<darknite_> kalau ragu2..jgn buat
<darknite_> buat la backup
<penreturns> tah ler
<penreturns> sy dlm local test masok xlepas
<penreturns> xtau ler kalo ade cr len
<penreturns> :D
<darknite_> server ko tuh windows erk
<penreturns> ubuntu
<penreturns> ubuntu server dlm vm ubuntu
<penreturns> :D
<darknite_> aduhs
<darknite_> agak susah
<penreturns> unifi - cloudflare
<penreturns> unifi down
<penreturns> forum down wakakkaka
<darknite_> aku ok saje
<excalibr> dia nak masuk tu kena ada servis yg dia boleh exploit dulu klu tak silap
<darknite_> laju saje pakai cloudflare
<fairuz> Aku ada debian kat Rpi aku kalau korang nak try hack keke
<penreturns> yep... kalo mybb skang ni xde expliot lg..
<darknite_> kalau server windows...dia exploit kat port RPC
<penreturns> erm ade la sql ... tp atas plugin... da prevent pakai google seo
<penreturns> so setel masalah tu
<darknite_> tapi kene ingat...there's no system is secure
<penreturns> yeahhh
<penreturns> pasti ada
<penreturns> cume xtau kat mana salah silapnye
<darknite_> hacker hanye perlu cari satu vuln saje
<excalibr> penreturns: sebut psl mybb..camna dgn plan ko nak tlg manage forum ubuntu-my hari tu? tak dpat restu bos besar ke?
<darknite_> kalau diorang dapat satu vuln...diaorang akan exploit
<penreturns> ble masok server trough ssh n TV je
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> xde sape yg bersuara... sy diam je... hehhehhe ala jg forum x susah... nk maintain user tu yg masak
<penreturns> tp selagi content munasabah insyaallah ade org jenguk
<darknite_> hmm
<darknite_> sifu penreturns
<penreturns> hah
<penreturns> sifu plak
<penreturns> lol
<darknite_> aku xtaw pasal jaga website
<penreturns> sy pon xtau
<penreturns> baru je cube2
<penreturns> tu pon pasal sewa vps mahal... tu run server sendiri
<excalibr> keke
<darknite_> wow
<darknite_> terbaik
<darknite_> blh aku remote
<darknite_> haha
<penreturns> hehhehhe
<penreturns> ni pon tah ape lg x kene
<penreturns> cam x stabil
<penreturns> plus email x setel2 lg
<penreturns> peningg peningg
<excalibr> vps klu nak murah cari yg low end box deals
<penreturns> ade tgk aritu
<penreturns> stakat ni da 3 provider test
<excalibr> klu mahal tu biasanya sbb ada managed service
<penreturns> tp x larat la nk bayo
<penreturns> baek simpan duit
<penreturns> kawen
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> btul tu
<fairuz> kawin dulu
<excalibr> lari dah darknite..ni salah penreturns la ni
<penreturns> wahahhahhaa
<excalibr> x larat bayar? kencing la
<excalibr> haha..
<penreturns> yg murah tu mmg murah
<penreturns> masalahnye time order tuh amik yg mahal2 je
<penreturns> hahahha
<fairuz> haha
<penreturns> 280 x silap per month
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> aku agak2 adsense ko plg kurang $1k usd
<penreturns> da kene ban
<penreturns> 2 kali
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> aku dah dekat 10 kali kena ban =.=
<penreturns> wahahahha
<fairuz> time 5-6 taun dulu seronok la
<fairuz> sekarang dah susah
<penreturns> blog penreturns tu pon die kate content x sesuai
<fairuz> aku dah stop dah pun
<penreturns> 4 kali apply
<penreturns> last2 malas da
<excalibr> asal lak..
<penreturns> tu tanye die
<penreturns> ape content yg x sesuai
<excalibr> ada contents against diorg punya tos ke
<penreturns> xde plak die bg tau
<penreturns> -..-
<penreturns> mne de... sume pasal ubuntu je kot
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> pr0n, warez
<penreturns> mne dee
<penreturns> lol
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> penreturns: erk jap..280 sebulan?
<penreturns> nh try usya2 ubuntu server :p http://forum.rc.my
<excalibr> cam bukan low end box je
<penreturns> sy x amik sane
<penreturns> lepas da wat sendiri baru tau ade
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> http://lowendbox.com
<penreturns> yepp
<excalibr> oo penreturns, camna ko tarik diorang ni
<excalibr> ramai org masuk forum tu
<penreturns> ade org2 yg tolong
<penreturns> pomot group to group
<penreturns> saufiwahab pon ade :p
<excalibr> sapa tu
<penreturns> ramai kejadah... nk cecah 100 pon susah
<penreturns> hahahaha
<penreturns> saufiwahab... kat loco group ade
<excalibr> pastu camna ko monetize site ni
<excalibr> tadi kata adsense kena ban
<penreturns> site ni zero
<penreturns> xde pape faedah pon lg
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> lol
<penreturns> ahaahhaa
<excalibr> dlm sbulan berapa kali down
<excalibr> aku rasa tadi ko ckp host atas unifi..ke aku miread lol
<excalibr> *misread
<penreturns> yep
<penreturns> unifi
<penreturns> bulan ni da 2 kali
<penreturns> 1st modem kong
<penreturns> 2nd network ape tah die ckp 500 n 600 missing
<excalibr> not bad
<penreturns> ahahhaa
<penreturns> sebaek service cun... kol je dtg
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> fairuz: berapa jam lagi nak bebuka?
<fairuz> excalibr: lagi 2
<fairuz> tapi aku kat opis lg ni
<fairuz> adeh
<excalibr> aik hujung minggu pun keja ka
<fairuz> tgh abiskan test benda
<fairuz> alang2 siapkan report terus
<fairuz> bosan aku buat test ni keke prefer coding something lagi
<fairuz> balik rumah main starcraft sedap ni
<excalibr> pergh main games jugakkk
<excalibr> ingatkan aku sorg je kat sini lol
<fairuz> hehe mesti
<excalibr> penreturns: aku baru teringat adsense tak accept contents dlm bm
<penreturns> blog sy english looo
<penreturns> http://penreturns.rc.my
<excalibr> ye tapi bila ko apply adsense, dia tengok site kat main domain tu klu tak silap
<fairuz> tak jugak seingat aku
<penreturns> yeke... huhuhuuhu
<penreturns> kene tuka penreturns.my la pasneh
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> trafik forum tu agak2 berapa sbuln
<excalibr> klu tak leh adsense ko boleh try nuffnang tapi diorang ni lagi picky
<penreturns> nuffnang x lepas
<penreturns> coz die ckp sy da pakai tok blog
<penreturns> last2 maleh da
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> excalibr: ko main game ape
<penreturns> <-- c&c
<excalibr> rpg mostly..tapi tak berapa into mmorpg
<excalibr> fairuz ada steam?
<excalibr> c&c generals? :)
<penreturns> http://alliances.commandandconquer.com/?utm_source=www.commandandconquer.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=cca_cc-com-promo-right
<fairuz> excalibr: takde steam.. aku main starcraft 2 ngan diablo 3.. kadang2 main dota
<fairuz> dulu gila c&c jugak (general)
<excalibr> fairuz: create la steam, pasni boleh main dota 2
<fairuz> excalibr: tak minat main dota keke
<excalibr> ataupun main torchlight 2. feel dia sama cam diablo 3
<fairuz> ada suggestion game real time strategy? Muak jugak hari2 tibai starcraft keke
<fairuz> game mcm diablo kena byk masa
<fairuz> strategy boleh tahan lg
<excalibr> rts eh
<fairuz> aah
<excalibr> aku cuma boleh recommend games ats platform steam je sbb aku tak pernah ada akaun battle net
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> xpernah lg register steam
<fairuz> byk kan games dalam steam?
<fairuz> aku baca hari tu tak mcm dekat 2500
<excalibr> klu steam, c&c series.. warhammer 40k, company of heroes
<excalibr> ^ among highly rated ones dlm genre rts
<excalibr> banyak gak..dalam ~1500 camtu
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> menarik gak
<fairuz> mahal tak game2 dia, harga stended?
<fairuz> game blizzard mahal =.=
<excalibr> murah yg amat..bila ada sales
<excalibr> diskaun cam tak ingat dunia
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> oo
<excalibr> selalunya ada 75% off bila ada sales
<excalibr> cam summer sales hari tu
<fairuz> amboi
<excalibr> ye betul..games ~20 usd off sampai 5-6usd je
<fairuz> kenapa aku tak tau benda ni wahaha
<fairuz> siot
<fairuz> dulu bagi aku steam ni, untuk CS je
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> katak bawah tempurung
<excalibr> ni daily deal
<excalibr> http://store.steampowered.com/app/203750/?snr=1_4_4__43
<excalibr> yup steam has grown really massive since zaman valve mula2 intro steam utk deliver hl2..skrg ni dia main digital distributor platform
<excalibr> tapi dd platform lain pun not bad gak walaupun tak sebesar steam
<excalibr> http://www.steamgamesales.com/
<fairuz> aah aku pun baru baca hari tu, baru tau steam ni mmg byk game
<fairuz> tak berminat pulak nak korek game2 dia ngan harga brapa
<fairuz> tengah syok main diablo 3 hari tu, mane pandang game lain
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> ni dah abis main, baru tgh cari game2 lain nak try
<fairuz> kecewa aku ngan diablo 3
<excalibr> member aku yg beli d3 ramai cakap nyesal sbb tak nak tunggu torchlight 2
<fairuz> kejap sangat abis main
<fairuz> normal aku main abis tak sampai dua hari.
<excalibr> hah
<fairuz> pastu duk ulang2 je la
<fairuz> agak2 la nak buat pendek pun
<fairuz> wb mypapit
<excalibr> haha habis tu ko buat quests je la?
<fairuz> quests pun ulang la
<fairuz> kira abis semua quests dalam normal difficulty dalam 2 hari
<fairuz> tak ke pendek tu?
<fairuz> dah la aku keja, main malam je
<excalibr> aha
<fairuz> buat rugi duit je
<excalibr> bukan ke max level dia ikut difficulty?
<fairuz> aah, tapi aku dah difficulty last dah, dah max level selepas seminggu 
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> seingat aku difficulty last je ada level requirement
<fairuz> kean level 60 kalau nak masuk
<fairuz> *kena
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> tapi dah bosan dah sebab by the time ko masuk difficulty last tu, ko dah ulang game tu 3 kali... mmg main sebab nak cari barang je
<fairuz> excalibr: aku balik dulu, kang tak sempat nak makan plak
<excalibr> okok
<excalibr> nice chat btw lol
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-11
<excalibr> helo
<susah_sebut> ping 
<susah_sebut> baru lepas sahur
<susah_sebut> koh3 tak matikan ctrl
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-12
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-07
<shah`> haii
<angch> elo
<shah`> angch
<excalibr> angch angah
<angch> selamat hari raya!
<excalibr> selamat hari raya 2u too..how's kl atm angch ?
<angch> quiet with a few fireworks.
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-03
<mypapit> ejat-, wtf
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-07
<ApOgEE> last
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> apa hal aku send last kat situ? hahaha
<mypapit> fakap all
<mypapit> wtf wtf najmi 
<najmi> wassup mypapit
<mypapit> najmi, byk hari dh x nmpak
<najmi> aku login guna quassel.. log management dia quite hectic. so freenode tak online
<mypapit> ptt la
<najmi> nak query backlog guna sqlite .. important message utk company punya discussion
<mypapit> ooo
<najmi> so tak nak mixed dgn freenode, less important
<najmi> 4 bulan punya chatlog.. 30MB size *fainted*
<najmi> 20 channels
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> apsal byk sgt?
<najmi> sebab core ni on 24 jam
<najmi> so kalau taknak log.. keluar channel terus (dc)
<mypapit> ok.. 
<najmi> hari tu terpaksa query log
<najmi> guna sqlite, strings etc.. damn
 * najmi tgh cari laptop 8gb ram
<najmi> ultrabook yg reliable ape ek
<najmi> mekbuk air is cool.. but could be other cheaper alt
<mypapit> oo
<mypapit> beli yg reliable, lps tu tambah lg 8GB ram
<mypapit> total 16GB
<najmi> tu karang2 ko ahaks
<najmi> kalo beli 4gb rugi
<najmi> nanti max boleh 12gb je
<najmi> kalo nak jadi 16 kena beli baru 2x8
<mypapit> najmi, ya betul2
<mypapit> najmi, tgh upgrade windows 10 kat laptop 
<mypapit> duk pakai desktop ni
<najmi> ok. 
<najmi> tak excited sgt sbb tak guna windows heh
<mypapit> najmi, tu la
<mypapit> najmi, tp upgrade jgk la, sbb skrg tgh free, lps tu laptop tu grant
<mypapit> najmi, boleh jgk main2
<najmi> skype dlm windows yg syok
<najmi> ada mcm2
<najmi> ye la sbb ms punya
<mypapit> najmi, yang desktop pnya mmg ubuntu la
<mypapit> najmi, ye tu la
<najmi> tak sure nak beli lappie yg 15" ke 14" ni
<najmi> balik kg nak online kerja kena bukak laptop
<najmi> 14" tak puas tengok
<najmi> nak debug multipane pun kecik je rasa
<mypapit> najmi, betul2
<mypapit> najmi, kalau nak buat keje betul2.. amik 15"
<mypapit> nak baca pdf pun senang
<najmi> nak cari ultrabook 256GB SSD haha
<najmi> tp < rm3k tough luck gak
<najmi> n ultrabook biasa CPU < 2ghz
<mypapit> ya tu la
<mypapit> najmi, laju kat ssd ja
<mypapit> najmi, kalau processing dgn cache tu so-so
<mypapit> najmi, depends dgn erja
<najmi> cache? means hard disk biasa yg ada ssd cache ke?
<najmi> ada aku tgk lenovo punya sshd - hybrid
<najmi> dell mcm takde
<mypapit> najmi, ya tu la
<mypapit> najmi, tp cache yg aku maksudkan tu processor cache, L1, L2 cache
<najmi> oo
#ubuntu-my 2016-08-10
<mypapit> uit
<mypapit> ejat
#ubuntu-my 2016-08-12
<ejat> yo
<mypapit> ;D
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-07
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.idgconnect.com/abstract/31089/mark-shuttleworth-mission-private-clouds-affordable
<UbuntuMY> <aman_asmuei> Salam, saya baru nak belajar openstack.
<UbuntuMY> <aman_asmuei> kalau cinder down biasa sbb ape ye ?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @aman_asmuei, hard disk penuh? log tak de?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @aman_asmuei, check log cinder
<enturb> hi abg sharuzzaman
<enturb> ada org rupanya
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Ade2
<sofianakasah> hehe
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @enturb, ada je
<sofianakasah> hehe
<sofianakasah> sy la bang
<sofianakasah> lama dah xmasuk freenode
<sofianakasah> lupa chan dah
<sofianakasah> ingat yg ni ja
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @SofianAkasah rupenye
<sofianakasah> ahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <SofianAkasah> ades
<UbuntuMY> <SofianAkasah> bersambung dgn telegram rupanya
<UbuntuMY> <SofianAkasah> ahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Assalamu alaikum
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Nk tanya adakah grup ni public, bole newbie join belajar ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Kalu bole apa linj nk ke grup ini, terima kasih
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> https://t.me/ubuntumalaysia
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Terima kasih tuan admin
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> 😊😊
<UbuntuMY> Skaimalaun was added by: Skaimalaun
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> assalamualaikum. resume dan linkedin review dibuka secara rasmi. first come first serve. untuk permulaan saya akan review 10 orang.  harga RM 30. maklumat pembayaran akan dihantar melalui emel. sila isi borang di https://goo.gl/forms/Jo73QgbBEbx6bip52. terima kasih
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-08
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Rimau waf meetup 2018 , Di buka untuk pendaftaran . Aturcara majlis :-  Tarikh : 2/9/2018 (ahad)  Tempat : Common Room Bangi  Masa : 10 Pagi   1. Demo Pemasangan Rimau-waf  2. Hand-on Configurasi Rimau-waf  3. Code explorer for developer  https://www.billplz.com/zuueblhm5
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Kt mna tue..
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-09
<UbuntuMY> <Cikgu Kamal> Fwd from Motivasi Dakwah: Sebarkan link Group Motivasi Dakwah ini kepada semua.  Moga menjadi saham pahala kita di akhirat kelak insya Allah  Jom sertai kami!!!!  Klik 👇👇👇👇👇  T.me/dakwahglobal  T.me/dakwahglobal  T.me/dakwahglobal
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-10
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> kalau error mcm ni napa ek
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> ubunutu 14.04
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> repo dah tak wujud tu hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> domain dah tak ada dah
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> alala
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> kena refer kat mn
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> repo
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> repo tu kena tukar repo lain ..
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> old-releases
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> yeah dpt da hehehe
<UbuntuMY> <Mustapah> terima kasih
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-11
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> A new record in AI performance benchmark ---> https://news.developer.nvidia.com/fast-ai-breaks-imagenet-record-with-nvidia-v100-tensor-core-gpus/?ncid=--52877
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hasnan hasim:  Ulang siaran..   Rimau waf meetup 2018 , Di buka untuk pendaftaran . Aturcara majlis :-  Tarikh : 2/9/2018 (ahad)  Tempat : Common Room Bangi  Masa : 10 Pagi   1. Demo Pemasangan Rimau-waf  2. Hand-on Configurasi Rimau-waf  3. Code explorer for developer  https://www.billplz.com/zuueblhm5
